# Linksammlung! (Tipps, Links, Videos usw.)



## Torsk_SH (30. Juni 2012)

Moin!

um die Übersicht in den fixierten Themen zu gewährleisten habe ich dieses Thema als Verzeichnis erstellt. 

Wer etwas Tolles findet kann sich gerne bei mir melden damit das Thema dann hier eingepflegt wird.
Zu dem wäre es natürlich klasse noch mehr so klasse Beiträge von Euch zu bekommen! #6

*Anleitungen:*

Passgenaues Unterfüttern
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165945

Bremsentuning bei der Penn Sargus
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211632

Twizzlen wie geht das?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=244247

*Links:*

Aktuelle Wasserstände
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117534

*Videos:*

Das Datum vor dem Titel ist der Tag der Einbindung in das Thema, nicht das Aufnahmedatum!

Zanderangeln:
16.04. 11 Veits und Raubfischzahns Video über das Zanderangeln im Stillwasser
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=214284

16.04.11 Veits und Raubfischzahns Video über das vertikale Zanderangeln
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=209774

Hechtangeln:
16.04.11 GuidoOo in Action
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPzmqu3y5FA

Barschangeln:
...

Naturköderfischen:
07.08.11 Team Karausch predator fishing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhR4ESGt8kU

15.12.11 Endmins Hecht auf Pose im Herbst
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=230347

16.12.11 Endmins Hecht auf Pose im Sommer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a39zSJSS9HU

16.12.11 Endmins Video übers aktive Angeln mit dem Dracovitchsystem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dT3tOgvAQnk

19.01.12 Endmins Video übers Anfüttern von Raubfischen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhyzyqHcWgg

*Reviews:*

25.11.2012 Kohlmeises Abhandlung zur Greys Prowla Platinum 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=253499


----------

